# Suggestions on repainting a horrible scratch on a Bianchi Metropoli Due



## nevann (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey riders,

Today I made a mistake of going on a footpath to cut some time off (there was a tight traffic jam in the road). Instead of that happening I found myself caught between hitting a garbage bin, or a pedestrian. I chose the bin, spun out, and my beautiful bike sideswiped a brick fence.

So now my bike has these really ugly scratches across the front. The worst thing is that it stands out so much from the matte black, i desperately want to cover it up some how. 

Any suggestions on how to make it looking (almost) as good as new again? I'm thinking maybe spray paint, but I take it through the wet weather, so I'm not sure. Also, the metal is fairly grazed as well. 

Much Appreciated,

Peter - a new rider.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

A car detail shop should have or know somebody who could touch up the scratches. Stuff like that happens to cars all the time.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I fix a lot of scratches with testor's enamel, you could always try one of their mattes. The nice thing with enamel is that you apply it lightly with a tooth-pick and let it dry for two or three days, then buff it really good with a paper-towel and rubbing alcohol to remove the excess (generally leaves the paint deposited in the crack alone). 

I've never needed to repair a matte finish though, so not sure if that would work.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have used Dupli Color stuff from the autoparts store. Comes in a small bottle with a briush in the cap. Mine was scraped when some knucklehead ran me over at a rest stop during a charity ride. Like all paint jobs several light coats works better than trying to do it all in one try. If you take your time it will turn out so good that you need get really close and look really hard to see it.


----------

